# Internet Download Manager 5.18 Free License giveaway



## tarzan007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Day 6 of TechPP Mega Christmas giveaway and today it is turn of the most popular download manager currently - IDM 5.18!

*techpp.com/2009/12/01/techpp-mega-christmas-giveaway-idm-5-18/

Comment to enter, additional rules inside the post


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ But it's valid for only 1 year ...

Anyway, TFS


----------



## tarzan007 (Dec 1, 2009)

gosh!! what were you expecting?


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ A lifetime license indeed !


----------



## asingh (Dec 2, 2009)

^^
You bet....that is what I would want.


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 26, 2010)

hi., i used the internet speed accelerator and now my internet speed increased. i checked my internet speed in this site IP Details.com : Internet Speed test   Thanks...


----------



## everett (Sep 2, 2010)

Good resource!
How to spy


----------



## jayantr7 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for informing us.I wished that it could be for lifetime but certainly it's not possible.I use IDM nearly 1 time in a week.


----------



## PraKs (Sep 2, 2010)

Crap, So many spam bots around,


----------



## flickerman (Sep 2, 2010)

This is an old version of Internet download manager. They, Tonec released IDM 6 and it is now available for download at official website internetdownloadmanager.com


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2010)

it's 6.02 beta  - waiting for the final release though.

anyway, thanks for informing about version 6 as I'm still using version 5.18 build 4


----------

